# Persimmon Doe



## beaulesye10 (Oct 9, 2017)

Spent Saturday afternoon scouting some area on a piece of public land I found during Turkey season. I found a few water oaks that showed promise, but are still a few weeks out. Instead of walking out the same way I walked in I walked another big loop to see some different ground. I was able to find one of the hottest Persimmon trees I’ve ever seen. I spent this evening set up about ten yards from the tree. I had a pair of does come in about 30 minutes after I stopped moving. She jumped the string a little, but a quick second shot and she was ready for a walk out in the backpack. Nine Yard shot, Zwicky No mercy for arrow one and a Magnus single bevel for arrow number two, Both Flung from my little Martin recurve.


----------



## Bucky T (Oct 9, 2017)

Congrats!!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 9, 2017)

Way to go, sounds like you earned this on.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 9, 2017)

That's awesome man! great job-


----------



## chenryiv (Oct 10, 2017)

Congrats!!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 10, 2017)

Good job, CONGRATS.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 10, 2017)

Great! A little scouting goes a long way.


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 10, 2017)

Can't beat when scoring pays off. Nice work


----------



## Dennis (Oct 10, 2017)

Good job


----------



## chrisharper (Oct 10, 2017)

Grats! Looks like a great evening.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 10, 2017)

Excellent


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 10, 2017)

nice! Maybe I should hunt a spot I know with about a dozen loaded persimmon trees. I don't know if they are ripe or not yet, I haven't scouted there in a month or so. 
Hopefully nobody else is hunting it  there are no trees big enough for a tree stand so ground hunting I might be in luck. All I need is one evening of not feeling like I'm in a sauna!  Darn this heat & humidity!


----------



## eman1885 (Oct 10, 2017)

congrats on the doe


----------



## eman1885 (Oct 10, 2017)

congrats!


----------



## Pointpuller (Oct 10, 2017)

Sweet!!!  Congrats on a fine kill.


----------



## jekilpat (Oct 10, 2017)

Good job man.  Those public land kills just seem to mean more to me.  Congratulations!


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 10, 2017)

You earned it, nice!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 11, 2017)

Good job brother!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 11, 2017)

Good job Beau!


----------



## Mark R (Oct 11, 2017)

just curious ... what draw weight recurve are you shootin ?


----------



## beaulesye10 (Oct 11, 2017)

Mark R said:


> just curious ... what draw weight recurve are you shootin ?



The bow is an older Martin Mamba 55lbs @ 28. The scale says it is right at 59lbs at my draw.


----------



## Mark R (Oct 11, 2017)

I have a old hoyt recurve . about 50 lbs . gonna give it a try


----------



## beaulesye10 (Oct 11, 2017)

Mark R said:


> I have a old hoyt recurve . about 50 lbs . gonna give it a try



Plenty enough to kill a deer. I just like the extra weight.


----------



## Adamc (Oct 11, 2017)

Congratulations beau!


----------



## robert carter (Oct 11, 2017)

Good job Young Man!!


----------



## GrayG (Oct 12, 2017)

Way to get it done. Congrats!


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 13, 2017)

well done


----------

